# Personal Recomendation !



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Called into RidgesetRv dealers in Chesterfield this week to enquire about replacing my faulty water heater module.

Found them to be very helpful ( never had one in stock ) but put me in touch with a company who can supply with the neccessary part.

Several RV,s were for sale and no problem in letting you look round at them .....all under cover 

Also they have LPG available there which might prove useful if your in that area.

Here is there web. address www.ridgesetrv.co.uk

I am no way conected with this company .....if someone offers me a good friendly service then i have no problem recomending them to fellow members 8)


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks qe2 looks ok we are hoping to change to a RV later this year Chesterfield not to far from us worth a look. Thanks for the link Joan and Peter


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Based on this I have just wizzed over to have a look round. Les is a very helpful and friend chap. When I buy these guys will certainly be top of my list.

I now have my eye on the Georgie-Boy Landau superslide  

wish I had gone straight for this last year rather than a brand new euro one.

Just got to get through my LGV test 1st.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks like we both like the same van Grommet what weight was it can you remember? 


Peter and Joan


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Sorry I didn't ask as it's not relevent to me. I have a post 97 test pass, so whichever vehicle I want I need to take the LGV test  

Are you going to buy this one? I thought it was really nice.

That seems to be the perfect layout for me. The one with the dual slide outs was ok as well but I prefer the north south bedroom layout.

Les was really helpful so I am sure if I don't get this one he will find another one similar for me 8) 

Cheers
Karl


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Fairs fair its first with the brass. We liked the north south bed as well we are a few months away from buying an RV and going fulltiming 

Peter and Joan


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Been past their place a few times, didn't realise they sell RV's thought they hired them

About LPG - can they supply via a pump as I've just installed a Gaslow refillable and am looking to fill it next week so would save a trip to Sheffield as I haven't seen autogas filling stations around here! 

Steve


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Homenaway.......the LPG is the same as on a garage forecourt , is that what is used for the gaslow system ? .......cheers Mark


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks Mark,

I called in and got my Gaslow tank filled at only 41p a litre.  

They will be handy in the future for refilling.

Didn't look at the RV's for sale as they're not our scene - especially at those price tags.

Ps there is also a public weighbridge near the entrance of that trading estate on the left, which may also be useful

Steve


----------

